# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Counter-Strike 1.6. "Delta_load: couldn`t load file delta.lst" что делать?

## Elvikk

У меня выскакивает ошибка когда пытаюсь зайти в Counter-Strike 1.6."Delta_load: couldn`t load file delta.lst" что делать? удалял игру не помогает!!!! Когда переустанавливаю её тоже самое!!!!!!!! И из-за этого может не обновляться Nod 32??? Помоги пожалуйста!!!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sharik88

При заходе в игру hl пишет: DELTA_Load: Couldn't load file delta.lst Пробывал переустановить кс,чистил реестр. 0 эмоций. файл как буд-то что то дерЖит.  Скачать даЖе с интернета не дает. Фаирволы все выключил антивирус тоже. Ни как.  Вирусов не обнаружено. Помогите исправить эту проблему. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Elmore

> При заходе в игру hl пишет: DELTA_Load: Couldn't load file delta.lst


Такая же проблема. Появилась сегодня, при попытке запуска программы. Причем 2 файла с таким именем в папки с игрой имеются. Скорее всего это что-то связанное с вирусами.. Ждем помощи от специалистов.

----------


## Juster

Очень прошу вас помочь так как винду переставлять не хотел бы

----------


## Rame

У меня проблема: Delta_load: couldn`t load file delta.lst
 Если кто-то может, помогите, ПОЖАЛУЙТСА!!!....Мой skype: vadim1287

----------


## Bratez

Как выяснилось, проблема действительно может быть связана с заражением. Так что всем, для кого актуально - добро пожаловать в раздел "Помогите", только просьба начинать с чтения и выполнения правил.

----------


## rava22

> У меня выскакивает ошибка когда пытаюсь зайти в Counter-Strike 1.6."Delta_load: couldn`t load file delta.lst" что делать? удалял игру не помогает!!!! Когда переустанавливаю её тоже самое!!!!!!!! И из-за этого может не обновляться Nod 32??? Помоги пожалуйста!!!!!


вчера такая же хрень вылезла, проверял комп 3 анивириками и AVZ ниче не нашло, так же не обновляется НОД

----------


## light59

*rava22*, в "Помогите" обратитесь

----------


## Bratez

*light59*, он уже обратился, лечение помогает (пока в процессе).

----------


## AcuKe

Лечение помагает! У меня всё заработало! Спасибо virusinfo! :Cheesy:

----------


## elfado

ребята, помогите разобраться) я новичок в этом деле и ничего не понимаю, куда скрипт вставлять и тп

----------


## Iron Monk

Прочитайте "Правила" и обратитесь в  "Помогите".

----------


## Valentin80

Обратился в *Помогите* жду...

----------

